# 96kHz sample



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

where can I find a demo sample of DD TRUE HD and DTS HD at 96khz?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There are some HD trailer downloads here http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/
I have not tried any but the 2D HD trailers are probably what you are after.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> There are some HD trailer downloads here http://www.demo-world.eu/trailers/
> I have not tried any but the 2D HD trailers are probably what you are after.


Are you sure there are 96khz ? I do not see. Dolby True Hd is not always 96.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

The link said they were 96. 
However, as I said, I have not had time to try them.

Let us know if you do.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> The link said they were 96.
> However, as I said, I have not had time to try them.
> 
> Let us know if you do.


I l try tonight


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

GeorgioDavid said:


> I l try tonight


I cant download


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It's not a very friendly interface. You actually have to click on the part number eg 1 or 2 to download it.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> It's not a very friendly interface. You actually have to click on the part number eg 1 or 2 to download it.


Yes and i have to have download manager but i did not yet gat good one.


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

What about THX ?is it worth to upgrade to THX compatible amp?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That depends on the rest of your system and the room size.

What speakers are you using and what THX Amp are you looking at?


----------



## GeorgioDavid (Aug 17, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> That depends on the rest of your system and the room size.
> 
> What speakers are you using and what THX Amp are you looking at?


I am testing Bose acoustimass 10 serie 4
Want amp around 550€


----------

